# Breeding ewes and raising Lambs



## theawesomefowl (Dec 23, 2010)

Okay, I am contemplating buying two ewe lambs in Febuary/March and breeding them when they get old enough. Katahdin sheep. How old do they have to be before you can breed them?

And I want to direct market the lambs. How old do the lambs have to be? 
Thank you!!! I know I sound clueless, I'm not really.


----------



## abooth (Dec 23, 2010)

I have done a little research on breeding ewes as lambs.  I am just getting started myself and am not an expert but I have found some good info.  You can breed ewes when they are still lambs.  The idea is to have them deliver their babies when the ewe is between 12 and 14 months old if you decide to do it.  The gestation period is approximately 5 months so you'd want your ewes to be between 7 and 9 months old when they are put in with the ram.  A lot of folks wait til they are yearlings to breed them for the first time.  This way the ewe is larger and would have less trouble pushing out a larger baby.  If you decide to breed them as lambs you just need to pay closer attention at lambing time and be prepared to help and know when and if you need a veterinarians help.  Research has shown that breeding ewes when they are lambs can increase their overall productivity across their career as brood ewes.  Some folks don't have the help available to watch them as closely and don't want to risk the health of the ewe and so may choose to wait.  I am also sure some experienced shepherd will get back to you with other points of view.  There is a recent thread on this message board about raising Katahdins for meat.  You should do a quick peek around.  It should not be hard to find.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you! Hmm.....what is the link for the Katahdin meat thread?


----------



## abooth (Dec 24, 2010)

it's in the everything else sheep category. i don't know how to post a link.


----------

